# Where are some places to sleep inside during the day? ( for the winter time)



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm unsure where to post this thread, so im putting this in general banter form. I'm currently staying at the shelter house, but I dont get enough sleep, havent been able to sleep for 5 days well staying, it has made my anxiety go super high because of the lack of sleep i have, I got bad social anxiety, generalized anxiety and depression.
Its hard to find places I use to squat/go too because its winter time and cold. Im having a hard time making money for cheap hotel rooms. 
So im wondering of some public area's, places I could sleep during the day inside cuz its cold outside due to winter and so i can catch up on my sleep, because my sleep is important for my overal wellbeing, especially mental health being. thanks so much people.


----------



## PatAW (Dec 10, 2018)

Depends where you are some cities have shelters that have warming centers for the winter to sleep in


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 10, 2018)

public libraries have always worked for me.


----------



## Koala (Dec 10, 2018)

Airports can be good.

And it might be worth getting a chain gym membership (Planet Fitness, etc). I took a great nap in a large changing room in a gym locker room last month. And then you can shower and everything, too. And the gyms are open 24/7.

Stay safe and warm<3


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 10, 2018)

Try to land a job on a graveyard shift. Or night shift. Coffee shops are good. I really don't know how the social climate is in Canada. Seems really sh*t to be outta luck there


----------



## noothgrush (Dec 10, 2018)

Koala said:


> Airports can be good.
> 
> And it might be worth getting a chain gym membership (Planet Fitness, etc). I took a great nap in a large changing room in a gym locker room last month. And then you can shower and everything, too. And the gyms are open 24/7.
> 
> Stay safe and warm<3


Planet Fitness can be exploited so damn well, they are in almost every city across the country and they even give away free pizza sometimes..


----------



## Skit (Feb 9, 2019)

Make friends with someone who's housed up


----------



## Dmac (Feb 9, 2019)

Someone already mentioned public librarys, you can charge your phone there too.


----------



## japanarchist (Feb 9, 2019)

Try college campuses and their libraries. I used to go to local ones on the regular when I needed to sleep and I never got bothered by anyone. Some public city libraries have no sleeping policies and will kick you out if they catch you so be careful.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Feb 9, 2019)

japanarchist said:


> Try college campuses and their libraries. I used to go to local ones on the regular when I needed to sleep and I never got bothered by anyone. Some public city libraries have no sleeping policies and will kick you out if they catch you so be careful.


Agree. I have passed out in so many university libraries. You just look like a worn out student if you dont have a giant pack.


----------

